# How did you train your horse to stay on the rail?



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You shouldn't train your horse to stay on the rail. You should train your horse to move off of your leg. Let him make a mistake like moving off the rail and put him back on the rail then release the pressure and let him make a mistake again. By constantly pushing him over you are training him that your leg means nothing and nothing he can do will get relief from it. I would also throw away the rope halter and ride him in a bridle. Riding a horse poorly in a halter will only get you a poorly trained horse.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree, but his previous owners had him in a harsh bit and spurs, neither of which I want my 8 year old daughter to have to deal with. I am retraining him without spurs. How do I avoid getting him a harsh mouth when I will constantly have to be putting him back on the rail?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

give him a boot if he ignores your leg after you ask him to move off it. Push him into your outside rein, don't pull him out with it. And like kevin said, don't hold your leg on, if he doesn't listen when you ask him, give him a boot and if he ignores that then give him a bigger boot until you get A response.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with kevin. Constant pressure won't do anything for you except dull him to your aids. He needs to relearn how to move off your leg when you ask. If he was ridden in a harsh bit before, try him in a snaffle or something similar. And you don't need spurs. As roro said, if he doesn't listen the first time when you ask, then demand it from him with a good kick. Horses are smart, and I'm sure he's no exception. He'll learn pretty quick what you want.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Citrus said:


> I agree, but his previous owners had him in a harsh bit and spurs, neither of which I want my 8 year old daughter to have to deal with. I am retraining him without spurs. *How do I avoid getting him a harsh mouth when I will constantly have to be putting him back on the rail*?


You release the pressure when he yields to you. Use what tools you need to get the horse to perform but use them properly and in conjunction with good training.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

well at my old school i was taught to keep the reain closest the rail shorter than the other but have them both at the same level


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Hm, If I gave the impression that my leg pressure was constant, that is not what I meant at all.... I am familiar and use the pressure/release technique...... I am concerned because I keep having to cue him to go back on the rail- that is what I am concerned about making him dull- the repetition.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Well no offence to your riding or anything but maybe trying getting a professional in to help train him. He needs to move away from pressure so it's really just going to be a lesson of repitition.

I've never broken or trained a horse but i heard somewhere that when breaking a horse you need to push the area until the horse moves away from it.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

then keep repeating


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Touch the hair, if he doesn't move over, touch the skin, if he doesn't move over, push the muscle, if he doesn't move over, KICK THE SNOT OUTA THAT SUCKER UNTIL HE MOVES and then release. Then you will guide with your legs where you want to go. Having a rail sour horse is NO FUN when you need to start doing work with them, (IE leg yeilding, figures.) I would also sugest doing figures like circles and serpentines to help get him up off your leg. 

Brithorse: while in theory that's a good idea, it really isn't a good thing to do. You want even constant rein contact with the mouth to get true straightness throughout the horse's body. You should only use your aids when they are needed.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

true but don't blame me this is what i was taught at my old (bad) riding school


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm working on the same issue with Jynx right now - it's just that she's young right now, and doesn't have the slightest concept of "straight". She's happiest when I'm circling her, but trying to ride the outer edge of the arena, I'm constantly riding her with my hands and legs.

For the most part, I am keeping a contact on my outside rein - as long as I keep her nose straight, she tends to follow. If she gets distracted and is moving her body in a different direction, I begin applying my leg in the same rhythm as if when posting - squeeze, release, squeeze, release. The moment she goes back to the rail, my leg is quiet.

I never keep a steady pressure, even when I'm insistent. It's always a squeeze/release motion, and then I stop completely when she's doing as I ask. Even when I have to escalate my cue because she's ignoring me, it's a "drumming" on her side.

Just keep at it, they figure it out eventually. It sounds like you're having to go back to basics with him, so don't treat him like a trained horse. I know the feeling, when I ride Zierra we could cruise around the arena for hours and I'd never have to actual RIDE her because she's already well trained. Training Jynx I'm reminded of what ACTUALLY riding is like because I think we all tend to fall into bad habits once our horses reach "push-button" stage. Anytime I stop "riding" Jynx, she immediately stops or veers off or does something that is completely opposite of what I've asked her. She's not educated enough at this point to be able to ask her and have her wait until I say stop. I need to ask and ask and ask and ask and ask and ASK! :lol:


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Another thing you might try is along the line of what Kevin said. Let you horse walk along the rail and once he veers off, make him work...and work hard. Back him, trot tight circles, then go back to the rail and let him walk. If he veers off, make him work again. You want to make the right thing easy (staying on the rail) and the wrong thing hard (coming off the rail). Once he realizes staying on the rail like you are asking is the "right" thing to do, move him up to the trot and see if he veers off. If he does, repeat what you did at the walk.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you for the great ideas...... I tried some of them today when I rode, and the first few times I had to escalate the cues until I was kicking him. Once he got the message that the cues were going to escalate, he started doing it with the lightest touch (hair) and then we stopped. 

Again, I really appreciate the ideas. This is exactly what I like to hear when people respond- their ideas on how to do things and not a general "get a trainer" "get a vet" response. Thank you


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^well, getting a trainer is always the best thing to do. They can see things we can't and can answer questions right then and there. So don't take us as a trainer, they're knowledge is invaluable to anyone!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, the theory on keeping the outside rein tighter I will first comment on. Rather, I keep my outside rein steady with 1/2-1 pound of pressure. My inside rein is also even, just the same, until I need to use it with my seat and leg to ask for roundness, and then it is only a gentle "squeeze squeeze" - like I have a stress ball in my hand. I really do not ride with my hands, and in fact avoid it.

So by using a bridle, you don't necessarily have to get in his mouth. I suggest a jointed snaffle, maybe a french link. Just keep steady, light contact and don't get active with your hands, just keep them even and balanced.

Move him over with your leg, and when he gets there, take the pressure off, and drive him forward with your seat. When you feel him begin to move away,
wash, rinse repeat. He should learn quickly that when he travels straight, you reward him by removing pressure from his sides. When he takes a fair number of straight steps, don't forget to praise him immediately!

I agree with StormyBlues though - you shouldn't underestimate the opinion of an experienced trainer. You would be surprised how much you and your horse could benefit from a good trainer!


----------

